# It's a Jack-O'-Lantern!



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ever wondered what would happen if you put LED light strips on the inside of your kayak? Me too! 

So I did. and here's the result!










I wont go unseen night fishing now!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think that you will get run over unless someone or something wants to get a better look.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Great, next we'll have Ghost Hunter in Pensacola again looking for the glowing ghost kayak. You ought to get that glowing stick figure halloween costume and cruise around at night messing with people.

Ted


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

haha that costume is too funny lol

And yeah, It is far brighter than i expected it to be! I figured there may be a "soft glow" but it's a full on giant glowstick now!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Careful with that though. I have had big houndfish attracted by my light jump in the kayak say hi and thrash back out. Thankfully they never sliced me with them teefs.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Find someone anchored up at night and get a hundred yards away and paddle by. All they can see is a glowing kayak with a stick figure paddling. I can almost promise there will be some confused looks.

Ted


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

ted-hurst said:


> Find someone anchored up at night and get a hundred yards away and paddle by. All they can see is a glowing kayak with a stick figure paddling. I can almost promise there will be some confused looks.
> 
> Ted


HAHAHAHA thats priceless!


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahahaha...let the marina police double take on that bad boy...hey wth is on fire over there...haha


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I did the same thing a while ago, but only used it a few times. I had the problem of attracting too many fish from the dock lights to my kayak. Great for viewing, not so much for fishing...


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Careful using that around Gulf Breeze at night......... Somebody will call in another UFO sighting and get a book deal.............. 
Between Konz being back night fishing 3 mile for bull's, and now this.... I'm just not sure how much they can take............ :blink:

PS I kinda like the phrase, *"Yack-O'-Lantern"* Kinda got a ring to it...........


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Be careful, some folks shoot at what they can't figure out. lol. After all it is a concealed, and carry state. Ought to be great for attracting baitfish, and predators though.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

im all with the stickman idea


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

That is just awesome!! Paddle that up and down the beach at night, and you might get some UFO reports!!


----------

